# Building a computer - Electro static precautions



## Max77Rave (Apr 14, 2002)

I am about to build a new PC, which I've done plenty of times before without much problem, but I was curious if anyone can provide some hints on avoiding ESD whilst assembling a PC. My house has all carpets, so I was wondering what I can do to minimize risk. I have an anti static wristband. It may sound silly, but would standing on a rubber car mat help? Or wearing shoes with rubber soles? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Put card board down on the floor under you. Them you can do the same on the table to set the PC on.

Cost nothing


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Cardboard is not a protection from ESD!


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Umm, don't put on a wool sweater and roll around on a shag carpet?

Seriously, those wrist bands are a waste of effort IMO, as are most other "precautions." If you think you've built up a charge then touch something metal to get rid of it and don't worry about it after that. Computer parts aren't as sensitive as people make them out to be. I mean it's a good idea to handle them carefully since they are kind of delicate, but it's not like you're doing brain surgery here.

I'd be more inclined to recommend a wrist strap if I had ever actually met anyone who "electrocuted" a component by merely touching it... I mean one time I was working on my computer (after forgetting to unplug it), and I reached in and a larger-than-normal static shock arced between me and the motherboard... the PC powered up all on its own... lol. No damage of course. I can't even count the number of times I've caused it to suddenly restart by accidentally "shocking" it while plugging things like USB devices in and causing an ESD. Again, no damage.

I mean I'm not saying it's impossible, but I think you have more pressing things to worry about...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Cardboard is not a protection from ESD!


No but would it not helps you from making static.


----------



## jospams (Dec 8, 2007)

just touch something metal that is touching the gorund like a table and the charge will be gone. i mean i get like very small shock when i am wearing socks and skating on the carpet and tuoch the door nob.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

erick295 said:
 

> I'd be more inclined to recommend a wrist strap if I had ever actually met anyone who "electrocuted" a component by merely touching it..


I worked in the electronics industry for years, both at the chip fabrication and also in circuit design for all kinds of computer gear. The industry takes electrostatic discharge very seriously. Wristbands do work. And yes, I have been careless in my past work career and have killed a few boards with sparks.

But like you say, touching the metal case of the PC before handling a stick of ram or a CPU, and not wearing sweaters that crackle when you put them on, is good advice and about all you can expect for home built PC's.


----------



## durant125 (Aug 15, 2004)

to reiterate what mrss said. TOUCH your aluminum PC case while it is grounded. Easiest most effiecent way. I've built 4 home pcs worked and replaced parts on over 40, never lost a part from my static charge. It's now habit for me to work on a pc with one hand while the other hand is on the case. Carpet doesn't matter.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have also read that if your PC Power has a off button on it to turn it off and then plug it in and your be grounded. 
Not sure how much I trust that but if the button on the PS really turns everything off then guess it would be ok.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

all I've ever done, over a few hundred builds, is make sure I'm not standing on carpet, the pc is on something non-metallic, and then I touch the power supply to ground myself. Then you are good to go.

As for those 'little static snaps' that you can get when you touch a doorknob, those are enough to melt a mobo.....few and far between, but I've heard tales where it's happened.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

And what ever you do don't pet the cats and dogs when working on the computers.


----------

